# horses versus donkeys???



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

been thinking about riding lately... horses are rather large and from what i've seen... need to be "pampered". 
so i been thinking about horses versus donkeys... would like your opinions.
*average sizes (hieght, weight, etc.) of both
*housing needs of both
*feed needs of both
*agility of both. i'd love and animal that i can ride such as a horse but that can handle terrain like a goat.
how stubborn are donkeys really? i mean i got goats and my sister... how much worse could it really be? :ROFL: 
i would be using them for riding, pulling carts/wagons, pulling a small garden cultivator. 
any comments or suggestions are welcome!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I personally prefer horses over donkeys, by far. You can find smaller size horses too if you want a smaller one...  ...they come in all sizes. 
A donkey and horse need to be cared for the same. They need regular hoof trimmings, good quality hay, shelter, grooming, etc. As far as care...they are pretty equal.
You can find horses that are bred for the trails. What about a mule? Never used them, but I hear they are smart and are very sure footed. But a good riding mule is pretty spendy...at least where we are.
Another issue with donkeys is that there just aren't many people breeding and raising them for riding. So I don't know how easy it would be to find a well broke riding donkey. You can find a well broke horse just about anywhere. 

The only experience i've had with donkeys is from when out neighbors used to own one. I tell ya, it was the most stubborn animal...but it could have been due to his training...or lack of. The gal who owned him would try and ride him around and it was painful to watch. He didn't like going in the direction he was supposed to and was hard to handle. Then sometimes he didn't like walking with someone leading him. Long story short, the gal ended up getting thrown off when he spooked and ran off and they got rid of him the next day.  

Anywho, if you want something for riding...I would highly recommend a horse vs. a donkey. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

ah... thats not cool
a friend of mine had a donkey and could stand on its back while it walked...
mules are out becuase they can't breed... which seems pointless to me...
so what are some smaller breeds of horses?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

So you are wanting a mare? Don't get a stud for sure...unless you are experienced with horses/donkeys already? They're a handful.

Well...how tall are you thinking you'd be comfortable with?


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

i'm about 5 ft 4 inch... 
had a horse and a pony once but i was little and didn't really pay attention to anything.
i liked riding the pony size wise... 
i wasn't sure how i was supposed to tell a big appaloosa mare where to go...
but i'm alot older now and i've been training the goats and reading up on training.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

definitely a mare


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I've always been fond of the geldings.... my mares were big pains in the rear everytime they came into season!!!! :hair: :hair: LOL Especially the pony...gosh she was evil during her cycle.


----------



## Hush Hills Fainters (Oct 27, 2010)

I have always loved Quarter horses...I had a pretty small one growing up...there are lots of breed out there to choose from and sizes can very within each breed. Just do some research...and when you go to buy make sure you check it out, catch it, saddle it, ride it yourself...some horses do great for their owners and are a totally diff horse when you do it.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

i was thinking i want a young mare so i can train her my way. so she knows me. how long is horse gestation? it's like a few weeks short of a year or something right? never bred horses before.


----------



## Hush Hills Fainters (Oct 27, 2010)

gestation is like 340-ish days give or take a few...

raising and training is fun and alot of work...remember when ya buy young you have years before you can ride.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Gestation for a mare is about 11 months.

I personally wouldn't be thinking about breeding before you have the mare.  We have registered paints and won't be breeding anything here for awhile. Had three foals this year and that is it for a few+ years. The horse economy is in the dumps and there are TONS of horses out there already. If you are going to start back up with a horse, make sure you find a mare whose foal will be marketable and registerable...just in case you have to sell. 

Before considering breeding, you really should get some experience just handling and being around horses again. You said you had a couple before, but breeding and raising horses is a much bigger deal than breeding and raising goats.

Also, be prepared to spend a lot on a pregnant mare and new foal and all the risks involved. Join a few horse forums, find horse owners and breeders and ask lots of questions. The more you know now the better off you'll be when you go to finally purchase your new horse/donkey. 

If you aren't experienced with training, then be sure to get a trainer/mentor to help you along the way. I personally would just start out with something already broke...but that is your choice. We've raised and trained horses here for years and it is TONS of work, time, and money. 

Good luck!


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Just my opinion...

A gelding would be the gentlest and probably the best choice for someone who is wanting a true "PLEASURE" animal. Mares, well their girls just like us, and they get cranky, just like us. Even if it's only slightly or sometimes.. it's just not something you probably want to deal with right away.

Also breeding is best left to professionals. My personal opinion is that the horse market is in horrible condition. Here in Oregon we have hundreds of horses that are being sent auction (i.e. slaughter), or literally being turned loose in the mountains to become Wild ANimal Food, simply because no-one wanted them or could pay to take care of them (IT TAKES A WHOLE LOT OF $$$$$$ TO CARE FOR A HORSE!!). I'll bet atleast once a week I hear of someone locally in Oregon finding loose horses (unclaimed), dead or starving horses, or trying to get rid of horses for free. It's a horrendous state right now for the horse community. I have a family friend who actually works in the horse slaughter business and he said that paying $50 for a slaughter horse is too much... he can get them for free now...not to mention that even the slaughter market is flooded to it's limit. It's very sad...
Anyway...that's my opinion...

A nice gentle well-trained gelding would be a joy to ride, be around, make friends with, relax with, etc...


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

I agree with the last several posts. Unless you have an outstanding horse and a "purpose" for the foal, the market is so bad right now there are horses being given away and abandoned all the time. Also, I am not very sure of your experience level but if you are not very experienced a young horse is NOT the way to go. I am a horse trainer and instructor and I have been called by so many people that thought getting a young, unbroke or very green horse would be good so they could "learn together" and it usually ends up disasterous (that is when I would be called to "fix" the problems). 

Quarter horses are excellent all around horses. They come in all sizes  Haflingers are nice as well but can have a stubborn streak. I have had donkeys before and they are much more of a challenge to train! I do not have any experience with mules. No matter what type of horse you may want to bring a trainer or someone with more experience to help you evaluate it. There are a lot of shady people out there that will lie through their teeth to sell you a horse!!


----------



## Farmgirl675 (Oct 21, 2010)

If you are not and experienced rider then the first thing you need to do is learn how to ride! You get the big mare to go where you want the same way as the little pony!! There is a huge difference between being a passenger on a horse and actually riding one. Do yourself a favor and take lessons. It will save you alot of heartache and pain in the long run......I've seen too many people who thought you just buy a horse and hop on, ride, put it away...they should have bought bicycles! Horses are a huge commitment of time and money! Believe me I own 16!! Most of those came from well meaning people who had no idea what they were getting into! 

As far as which is better...I prefer to ride the horses verses the donkey! They require the same care (shelter, farrier, vaccines, feed, fencing, tack and training....not to mention the vet bills)! Horses come in many different sizes and abilities depending on the breed and training. IMO thinking of a mare for breeding is the last thing an inexperienced person should do. Getting a horse you can train "your way"....DON'T until you are experienced enough and know what your doing.......spend the money and get a well trained one! Horses are not puppies, they require a knowlegable person to train them......especially if you plan to get on and stay on!

I'm not trying to be discouraging I'm trying to say be responsible! Do the right thing for you and the animal! Horses are huge commitments of time and LOTS of money. Remeber it's 1000lbs of muscle with a brain and your gonna be on it's back!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I agree with getting a well-trained gelding to gain some experience with. I had a couple of geldings as a teenager and they were very even tempered without the hormonal mood swings that mares can have.

Getting a young, untrained mare when you have no horse training experience is NOT a good idea and is potential very dangerous IMO. 

As for the donkeys--I have no experience with them...But my neighbor has some and they seem to be kind of obnoxious.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with what was said by everyone..... all are a fact.....donkey's can be a handful..... and stubborn.... if they don't want to move..... they won't.... :wink: 

When you are picking out a horse....make sure... the seller has time ...for you to ride the animal ....to see ...if it will be what you can handle.... first though... ask if they are green broke.... if they are...they won't be fully trained...... ask if.... they have an issue with spooking alot..... make sure.... the horse can trailer and tie..... :thumb:


----------



## Trace (Dec 29, 2008)

why in the sam hill are you talking about breeding when you haven;t even ridden and cant decide between a horse and a donkey.

If you want a baby - go to your local auction - you can probably pick up a foal for less than $100.00 - but to be perfecty honest - as a beginner - you need an older - well broke horse.

For the love of horses - PLEASE don;t breed.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> why in the sam hill are you talking about breeding when you haven;t even ridden and cant decide between a horse and a donkey.


 We must remember ...that we all started somewhere in learning...that is why ohiogoatgirl... is asking questions ......to learn.... and ...we shouldn't judge... if they should or shouldn't have a colt or mare baby... in the future....especially if ....they are willing to ask and learn..... I as a child... always wanted a horse.... it wasn't until I was an adult.... that I got my first horse...then 2 and they had babies..... in which... I didn't know... what to expect..and never experienced that before....but asked questions... studied up them ...asked more questions.... called a friend over... that had experience in them ....when my horses went into labor.....they talked me through it.... and found ...it to be very enjoyable...... I then learned...after I purchased my stallion... to hand breed our mares ...full control......you have to constantly be on your toes and even if they are docile ...you can't trust them.......I do have to say...horses can be dangerous animals....and you can get very hurt and/ or killed by them... if you aren't careful...or...watching and prepared for things.... even if... you are prepared sometimes... they can throw you for a loop....... this should be the decision of each individual and we need to respect that..... if they take great care of them and are very willing to learn... :wink:


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

i wasn't thinking about breeding yet i was just thinking that i read that horse gestationg is really long. i'm in ohio and i don't know how much horses go for around here. if i do get one i would like to feed a grass/hay diet... maybe some feed in bad winters. how much hay would one mare eat for a 5 1/2 to six months? don't worry, i'm not just gonna go buy a horse and jump on! i don't have the fence or barn yet and i refuse to buy an animal if i don't have the resources to care for it... i'm not my mother... long story... anywho, we had our horse and pony in with the goats and i would like to do that so i don't need to put up more fence. :/ not my faveorite thing to do...
i will be talking to lots of people and i would love lessons. finding some close to me and in my price range will most likely be a problem. anyone on here in ohio with horses?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes.. gestation is 11 months for a horse... a long time... 

Here in California... horses dropped dramatically in price..... wish... I knew.. what they where in Ohio.... sometimes horse owners... will do trades... so that may be an option...... Of course... feed ...costs alot and horses do eat alot.... Can't determine... how much hay a horse will eat... in 6 months time.... feeding a flake 2x a day ....was beneficial to me ....as I had pasture... that they could also go feed on....in the winter.... You have to watch their body condition score...and feed more... if they are losing or feed less.... if they are easy keepers.... if it is an older horse ...watch their teeth... if they grow out to much they need to be filed down (floated)by a vet ...every so often... so they can eat properly.... if the horse is losing condition... check the teeth first..... if it is an older animal...

I am happy you are willing to learn about them.... that is the best way....I know I have been there...and felt bad in a sense...that I was asking alot of questions....but I am glad I did... as I took great care and learned to ride properly.... for my safety as well as others.... Sounds like you have alot of smarts.... to eventually own a horse.... with the fencing don't use barb wire...horses always think grass is greener on the other side and may get cut on it ...putting up a hotline will keep them off of it....

It does cost alot... to have a horse.... so be prepared....Good luck... on your mission for a good horse... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## Trace (Dec 29, 2008)

The amount that you would need depends on their weight. Usually you need to feed 2% of their body weight per day if they are on a dry lot - less if they have pasture to eat. Its no good going by "flakes" becuase all flakes are different.

My 1300lb gelding eats about 30lbs of hay a day.

If you don;t have a large pasture - then horse are expensive to keep, plus the hoof care, vaxs, dentist etc etc.

I think that it would be safe to assume that if you can;t aford lessons then you probably can;t afford to keep a horse.

How big is your pasture?


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

I agree that how much hay depends on size of horse, and also on if you feed grain or not. We had two horses, An Arabian who was bred and born on the farm who belonged to my husbands father, and My QH Filly who i bought when I moved out here in '08. They ate 3bales of hay altogether every day. We didn't at that point have any pasture for them to graze they would also get a little bit of grain when we could afford it. Yes we were poor folk who had horses. I will say though take someone with you when you look, and don't buy unless you are positive that the horse is what you are looking for and that you are willing to commit for at least the next 5yrs if not 25yrs. Cause when we got out of the horses, I couldn't find a buyer and due to our hay not getting brought in( a whole nother story) I couldn't feed them either, I got paid $200 by an Livestock auction, and have no idea what happened to them. Here in MN there is no market for Horse's If I could afford to feed a horse I could go to the livestock Auction and buy a broke horse for $50-$500 dollars depending on Age, breed, and personality of the horse.


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Just to help give you an idea - 
I'm in oregon, horse is on small pasture (maybe 1 acre?) but gets 1 scoop of grain a day - all year - plus grass hay. I (very roughly estimated) go through probably 5-6 ton of grass a year, plus a bag of grain a month. Grass hay is about $125 a ton, grain is about $10 a bag. Plus you have to add in the most expensive stuff like blankets (about $100+), hoof trimmings every 6 weeks ($35 - $150), worming, annual vaccinations, vet care (horses are very prone to getting themselves into trouble & it's not like goats where you can do a lot on your own!). It's VERY expensive to maintain a horse. I am a horse person first and foremost, have been all my life... and once I got started into goats WOW I can't believe how extremely easy they are to care for, maintain, and feed TOPQUALITY stuff, and still be WAY under what it takes to care for the horse! I'll bet my entire herd of Nigerians (7-13 at a time) is the same cost to maintain in show condition, as the basic care of one horse!

Examples: 
-- had a filly who hit her head/face on the fence latch, cost me about $800 in vet care, stitches, medicines, etc.
-- Gifted with another filly who freaked out & pulled back on her line when tied and twisted her neck....over $6,500 in surgery and she's a pasture ornament now for the college who did the surgery, as she isn't deemed well enough to ride or carry a pregnancy due to equilibrium issues.
-- Another mare who smacked her eye on her water bucket.... after 6 months of vet calls and care, the eye was determined to be "dead" and she is now blind. Surgery to have her eye removed is about $3,000.

This was over the lives of the animals, so quite a few years...but still... I still have about $1,000 left to pay off on the surgery that was about 3 years ago!

:shocked: UGh


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

thanks for all the help and stories!
they are very helpful!
right now my goats are in a five acre pasture.
and there is another barn with pasture round it but needs new fence... :/ so dislike buying fence...
i think the second pasture is like 3 1/2 acres.
and the family farm is about 250 acres and we make hay. so there's plenty of that.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

> I think that it would be safe to assume that if you can;t aford lessons then you probably can;t afford to keep a horse.


I don't agree at all!!! You could do 4-H and they will help you learn WITH your horse! That's what it's all about! It's about YOU bonding with YOUR HORSE!!

Having said that, that doesn't mean that you shouldn't have basic handling skills, and knowledge before purchasing, so that YOU and YOUR HORSE can bond safely!

My :2cents:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> thanks for all the help and stories!
> they are very helpful!


your welcome....anytime...... :wink: :thumb:

Sounds like.... you have plenty of feed and acreage there.... :greengrin:


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

yep, i love having space to roam!
wish the hay would bale itself and walk to the barn though! ;D
just ordered 20 books from the library on horses! can't wait!

what i meant about $ for lessons is i would probly be driving at least 2 hours each way plus actual fees for lessons. i live out in ******* hills! the only ones with horses are the amish... and these amish are the white-trash kind... the fields look like.... i can't even explain! just terrible! the houses never get sided, just tyvac (however you spell it). them poor animals look like somethin from a cartoon... all lanky and lean...
i will be scouring my area for healthy horses!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Try...www.dreamhorse.com  and also check out your local craigslist. Make sure to take your time and find that perfect horse.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

Sounds like you have a good start, if you know a vet in your area alot of times they will know if anyone trains/gives riding lessons. As far as finding a horse, try AQHA.com, or any of the other registry websites, they often have classifieds for members, it how I found my Star, god I miss that horse even if I couldn't ride her.


----------



## Farmgirl675 (Oct 21, 2010)

The market is about the same all over the place these days.....I'm in northern MI and you can get free/cheap horses all over. Be very cautious when looking, unfortunatly there are many people out there that are dishonest about the horses abilities, temperment or past! Some will say anything just to get rid of the horse.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> wish the hay would bale itself and walk to the barn though! ;D


 HeHe...yeah I know what you mean it is alot of work....then after it is baled ...it needs to be stacked..... :doh: :help: :wink:



> just ordered 20 books from the library on horses! can't wait!


 wow ...that is alot of books good for you.... :thumb:

That is strange.. about the amish.... I always know them ...as very clean and neat...and take very good care of their animals... as it is there lively hood....hmm... 
:scratch:

2 hours away for lesson is quite far to travel.... :shocked:


----------



## Wild Wind Farm (Feb 9, 2010)

I live in Lodi Ohio, is that anywhere near you? I have had horses most of my life and would love to teach you how to care for and ride a horse, I have 5 horses, 2 of which I give lesson on.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

"wild wind farm"
ya, i'm an hour and 45 minutes away... 
i'm down past new philadelphia...


----------

